# 1992 Chas Roberts D.O.G.S B.O.L.X



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

thought id show my latest bike, its a retro frame and parts/with a touch of modern, to make it more useable for what i wanted from the bike.

nice white industries single speed cog and a BMX chain










there to work with these.......white industries front and rear hubs/ENO hub rear



















stronglight single speed chainring bolts and a NOS zoom stem










ritchey foam grips and fresh tubes..and haribo sweets, yum!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

NOS ritchey tires
NOS ritchey saddle
27mm/400mm seatpost

wasted no time in getting the tires and seat mounted, and also stripped the M900 crank for the 34t ring to go on when that gets here.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

34t ring looks ok!


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

anyway, heres whats been done so far, just needs cables and a few set up adjustments. size is fine thankfully. cant wait to ride it outside of the garden!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I was going to say you'll probably want to bolt the chainring on the inboard side of the crank, but I guess you got my mental e-mail.... Cool looking bike, nice wheels. Never heard of a Roberts before.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Roberts is from the UK. Saw his work in 1990 and it's ultra sweet. Would love to ride one. Looks steep and fast w/ a high bb. Could be a lot of fun.

edit: bontrager influence in the back w/ chris chance influence up front.

edit2: i don't get the brit love for zoom components but..


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

colker1 said:


> edit2: i don't get the brit love for zoom components but..


It's a fast name?


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

colker1 said:


> edit: bontrager influence in the back w/ chris chance influence up front.


Not sure I see the Chance influence up front...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Tassie Devil said:


> Not sure I see the Chance influence up front...


The fork?


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> The fork?


Yes they are both one inch steel forks but I think its stretching things a little to say that the Roberts fork was influenced by a Chance fork.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Nice looking bike! (I almost didn't scroll past the picture of the package of chainring bolts though.)


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I had a Roberts in the early nineties,nice frames and Chas Roberts still makes them today.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tassie Devil said:


> Not sure I see the Chance influence up front...


i submit evidence #1


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

saltyman said:


> anyway, heres whats been done so far, just needs cables and a few set up adjustments. size is fine thankfully. cant wait to ride it outside of the garden!


Not very known here in the US, but thats a neat lookin' bike. I'd like to try one to see how they ride.

IMHO, I think it deserves better than the Zoom stem. Ritchey Force stem and seatpost would complement the bars. Other than that, good stuff. I dig the green rims too...not a color (colour  ) used too often.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not very known here in the US, but thats a neat lookin' bike. I'd like to try one to see how they ride.
> 
> IMHO, I think it deserves better than the Zoom stem. Ritchey Force stem and seatpost would complement the bars. Other than that, good stuff. I dig the green rims too...not a color (colour  ) used too often.


yup. nice wheels.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Agreed on the Zoom-- also didn't think I'd like the green but it came out really nicely. The black/white is cool.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good. Couldn't handle the riding position in my old age though.


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i submit evidence #1


yes superficially they look similar but if you put the Roberts fork next to a Yo Eddy fork they are fairly different too. Anyway we can agree to disagree on whether one was dirrectly influenced by the other or whether a similar fork predates them both...

Back to the D.O.G.S.B.O.L.X. I love mine and actually prefer the ride to my Yo Eddys but that's just me


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Not very known here in the US, but thats a neat lookin' bike. I'd like to try one to see how they ride.
> 
> IMHO, I think it deserves better than the Zoom stem. Ritchey Force stem and seatpost would complement the bars. Other than that, good stuff. I dig the green rims too...not a color (colour  ) used too often.


A Roberts stem in black would be the best stem for the bike (the stem colour normally matched the fork leg/rear), but finding one could be an issue, although Roberts can still make a period piece if money is no option.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tassie Devil said:


> yes superficially they look similar but if you put the Roberts fork next to a Yo Eddy fork they are fairly different too. Anyway we can agree to disagree on whether one was dirrectly influenced by the other or whether a similar fork predates them both...
> 
> Back to the D.O.G.S.B.O.L.X. I love mine and actually prefer the ride to my Yo Eddys but that's just me


The ones i've seen in 1990 were ultra sweet lust inducing sexy stuff..


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

rides ok, the stem and post too are cheap parts i bought for sizing purposes...if i can find a nice stem the same rise and length i will get one!


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Does Dog's Bollocks have the same meaning in the US as in Britain? 

Chas Roberts has always been generally recognised as the leading frame builder in Britain, so a fillet-brazed Columbus Max frame from him is kind of the dog's bollocks, hence the immodest name.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

saltyman said:


> rides ok, the stem and post too are cheap parts i bought for sizing purposes...if i can find a nice stem the same rise and length i will get one!


imho.. get Syncros for post and stem. a 130mm syncros (15º) quilled stem w/ a nice titanium bars would be cool as it needs to be.:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

anthonyinhove said:


> Does Dog's Bollocks have the same meaning in the US as in Britain?
> 
> Chas Roberts has always been generally recognised as the leading frame builder in Britain, so a fillet-brazed Columbus Max frame from him is kind of the dog's bollocks, hence the immodest name.


A Roberts track bike is pure class.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by anthonyinhove
Does Dog's Bollocks have the same meaning in the US as in Britain? 

D.O.G.S.B.O.L.X.= Dirt Orientated Geometry System Blend Of Lightweight Xtra.

I think this is the actual meaning by the builder...but of course there is the slang meaning as well. 

Nice bike


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

this is the proper meaning:

Dirt Orientated Geometry System with Bidirectional Ovalised Lateral Xtra


----------

